# tetra and red cherry shrimp compatibility



## Feral (Feb 26, 2008)

Well everyone is going to tell you that any fish will eat cherry shrimp or at least the babies. Serpae tetras are probably a little too aggressive.

There are some fish that are less likely to eat your shrimps.

Hatchetfish, halfbeak - stay and feed near the top, cherries are at the bottom.

Small neons, glowlights, cardinals, harlequin rasbora - only smallest cherries would be in trouble

Blind Cave Fish - Not sure about this one because they have highly developed senses to detect food, but maybe the cherries would be able to hide. It would also make for an interesting tank because I've never seen anyone keep a large school of these.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

I have read that tetras tend to nip at the adult shrimp and eat the babies. However I keep live bearers with RCS (guppies, endlers, also danios, porkchop rasboras, otos) and the shrimp seem to multiply fairly slowly.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 2, 2006)

I raise L/F whitecloud mountain minnow fry in all my shrimp tanks and when they reach about a half of an inch, they look so much like neon tetras and do not bother none of my shrimplets. I am smart enough not to expect the same from their two inch plus parents and raise only adult shrimp with them to benefit from the eggs the minnows constantly spawn in the moss in the aquarium.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

I kept whiteclouds, neon tetras, and glolight tetras with my rcs and never saw them catch one. Every once in a while (if a rcs is swimming around the middle/top of the tank) the whiteclouds will give chase, but there is enough hiding space for the rcs that i've never seen them catch one. They get disinterested after a second or two. The tetras never seem to bother the rcs (sometimes they will eat off the same pellet without even caring about eachother).


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shrimp + Fish = Bad


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

i have had shrimp in a 30g for a year and shrimp took over the tank with 35ember tetras in it. i started with 5 shrimp and have caught over 100 shrimp out of the tank in the past 3 months.

im sure fish will eat juvis if the see em but not enough for me.
any small comunity tetra should be fine long as they stay small.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

If the aquarium is planted there is a chance for shrimp to survive almost any type of fish, BUT, I always protect my shrimp and never put them in with fish! That is just me!


----------



## sostoudt (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks for the replies. i know the safest bet is no fish but im a gambler. right now i have 2 guppies in the tank, also ive decided to go with the glowlights. i won't add them tell after the rcs. and i wont ad the rcs until my hair grass carpet fills out


----------

